# Traditional Archery Shoot



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

How many Recurve or Longbow shooters out there would be interested in attending an outdoor traditional 3D shootin the F.M. area?

it might be in the works


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

I know about 10 guys who would be interested depending on conflicts.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

We are going to have a traditional shoot/gathering at Sandhills Archery Club in West Fargo on July 14th. We plan to have the following:
- primitive fire starting techniquest
- primitive arrow building
- KE, PE, efficiency, and arrow speed measurements
- aerial shooting
- distance shooting
- 3D course
- other demos (possibly some from a local sporting goods store in the FM area)

The costs aren't fleshed out yet, but mark your calendar and come out and have fun. I'll have more info on the website in the next couple of weeks.

www.sandhillsarchers.org


----------



## seabiscuit (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello i would like to get into bow hunting, and i want to start with a recurve is the PSE Coyote Recurve Bow any good? also what weight should i get, i would be using it for target shooting and deer hunting. i'm about 5,8" and 150lbs, i find it kind of hard to pull back a 70lbs compound bow, i can do it but it does take a struggle. so do you think you could help me any?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I am not familiar with that PSE bow. When starting out with a recurve or a long bow do not over bow yourself (too much weight) it will not be fun, nor will you become accurate. Look for a bow weight that you are comfortable drawing and holding at your anchor point for a count of 3-4 sec, 45# to 55# is plenty for what you are looking for. If you get a take down recurve (removable limbs) you could order new limbs that would be lighter or heavier depending on what you want to change to. It is just as important to get the correct arrow spine and weight for correct arrow flight out of your bow. You should be shooting arrows that weight at least 9 grains per pound of draw weight. Drawing 55# @ 27", your arrow should weight minimum of 495 grains. That is total wgt with insert, point, nock, and fletching. If shooting aluminum or carbon shafts you will more than likely need to put weight tubes in the shaft or weighted inserts behind the field point to get the total arrow weight to where you want it. And practice, practice, practice. Hopefully this helps you out a little.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

After looking at the schedule for the use of our Archery Park and the request of a local Boy Scout Troop, we have decided to postpone our Traditional shoot to a later date. There is going to be a Traditional shoot out in the Dickinson ND area the weekend of June 23rd, let me know if any one is interested in this shoot and I will do my best to get all the information and post it. If you did have plans to come to Fargo for that weekend (July 14th), there are the Prairie Rose State Games that is taking place and the Aggassiz Bowman are hosting the archery portion of the games at the Fargo Recreational Center on Main Street in Fargo.


----------

